# Track washing in the dish washing machine...



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok i got to ask this if someone try it before, can i wash my LGB tracks you know they are dirty with oil and lint...in the dish washing machine?

Thomas

www.thomasworkbench.com


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Before I do my custom paint job on my locos, I put the body shell in the UPPER rack of the dishwasher and turn off the HEATED dry feature. But I never heard of washing used track in the dishwasher.

You're not married, are you? 

JackM

I can't imagine any wife allowing gungy track.... Or maybe that was only my two ex's.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never done it but I have heard of others on this forum washing track in the dish washer. Like Jack said, turn off the heat.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just put it on the deck and hit it with a hose. If it is really dirty,you could take it to a self service car wash and hit it with a high pressure soap cycle and then the high pressure rinse. If you connect several pieces together, they shouldn't move too much. Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I wash LGB cars, switches, and track and I do not turn off the heat on my dish washer. 

The hot summer sun bakes the rail to a very high temperature, so I never worried about LGB products not taking the heat. 

I would never do Aristo products as they have hot glue to hold things together, and I do remove electronics before washing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

keep it simple. bucket with warm water and car washing soap and brush. That's what I did with some 100 ton hoppers I got that sat outside for years.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oil and Lint! 
There are several easy ways to deal with oil. 
Lay your track on the driveway, spray it with a degreaser and hose off. 
or Marty's elbow grease.... 

Now then Lint is a major problem! Contact the Army and have them send over the flamethrower to singe your tracks clean, should he be busy, try some compressed air... 

Half said with tongue in cheek, real track is dirty, we only need the rail heads clean. Greg E, runs track power and swore by the Swifer Wet floor mop system for rail heads and a bit of flange surface. 

My track has mostly sat in dirt for years, I push the Aristo cleanercar around once to knock stuff off the rail and check clearances. I run batteries. 

I wouldn't run the switches through the dish washer, many have powered points.... ok for sitting on driveway and spray from top, like rain. 

John


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Well first of all wife is cool, she has seen so many crazy things from me within the years (motorbike restoration in the guest room), that cleaning tracks in the washing machine she wont even worry. Now i have try other methods like you mention and they work great but i think that this will be very fast and easy not to mention the result. 
Ill tell you what, i will now put them in, choose the light program and come back later to tell you the results. 

Thomas


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok i put inside 36 pieces at the light program which has worm water and the result is totally clean like new tracks. The tracks that where new and almost polished brass, took that burned metal color but very lightly, i totally recommend this.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How did the 5 and 6ft sections work?


----------

